# Resolutions for 2023



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2022)

What are your resolutions for next year music or anything else?

I am not really one normally for resolutions but I feel 2023 needs to be more about focusing on what I want rather than being a bit all “over the place”.

*Music related*:

I simply want to create more music and spend less time on the “Admin” of researching sample libraries, then once bought, learning them, seeing how they fit with other libraries, then adding them to a template. Whilst all those things are meant to save time, yet somehow you spend all your time doing that and a lot less on composing.


I want to be better at doing courses. I have too many and I struggle to resonant with most of them. I need to apply myself better and get less distracted.


I have wanted to learn the guitar and piano better and I would like to put a bit more time to that.


I am hoping that with quite a few members on here based near Bristol to meet a few of you.


Have more fun with music and have it feel less of a stress or chore as it has felt for a good part of 2022

*Personally*:

I need to shift the Covid lockdown mindset and get back to being a bit more active, like I was before moving for a new job and Covid.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> What are your resolutions for next year music or anything else?
> 
> I am not really one normally for resolutions but I feel 2023 needs to be more about focusing on what I want rather than being a bit all “over the place”.
> 
> ...


Great resolutions. Reminds me of people subscribing to gyms at the beginning of the year, with good intentions, then most of them leaving them 2 months later. Wish you the will for going ahead for more than that!


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2022)

I’ll go with mine. To finally release my first single on major music platforms. Me and the other singer are almost done on our vocal parts, but we both have been sick most of the year, so still unable to finish them. Then send them to the producer I found and hopefully it will be completed somewhere in the beginning of the year.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Great resolutions. Reminds me of people subscribing to gyms at the beginning of the year, with good intentions, then most of them leaving them 2 months later. Wish you the will for going ahead for more than that!


very true, I am sure I will look back at 2023 and realised I failed miserably at all of them 😂


----------



## JSteel (Dec 24, 2022)

Musically:

Get released some knots in my head about music theory.
Writing and FINISHING some songs.

Personally:

Just survive another year.


----------



## giwro (Dec 24, 2022)

I’ll bite…

- Get back to composing. I lost my FT church music job in April of 2021 and I just haven’t had the heart… I feel like I just walked away from music, never thinking I’d go back.
- Take serious stock of what is really important, and simplify. I had a horrific spin-out on the freeway yesterday in the icy conditions, and while I walked away from it unscathed, but for a few different circumstances it could have turned out much worse. 
- In general, return more to creating things… I’m most authentically myself when I’m being creative… whether it’s composing, woodworking, video production, photography, sample set creation…


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2022)

giwro said:


> Take serious stock of what is really important, and simplify. I had a horrific spin-out on the freeway yesterday in the icy conditions, and while I walked away from it unscathed, but for a few different circumstances it could have turned out much worse.


I’m glad you are okay, it is horrible that moment when you realise a few small differences and the outcome could have been very different. 

I have had a couple of near misses when driving like that, it really does clear the mind a bit, and take stock of what is important.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 24, 2022)

- write more music
- make more sample libraries
- share more synthestration projects and videos
- BONUS: spend less time moderating


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

I've heard that making a lot of resolutions is a bad idea if you were planning on keeping any. And that you should be not only realistic but also practical: make your resolution about the how as well as what you want to achieve.

So, here's one I'm considering making:
Lengthen my daily walks step by step until they are consistently over forty-five minutes. Do this by walking to the further side of a nearby harbour. Other destinations are fine too; but that one needs to be a consistent aim.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I've heard that making a lot of resolutions is a bad idea if you were planning on keeping any. And that you should be not only realistic but also practical: make your resolution about the how as well as what you want to achieve.
> 
> So, here's one I'm considering making:
> Lengthen my daily walks step by step until they are consistently over forty-five minutes. Do this by walking to the further side of a nearby harbour. Other destinations are fine too; but that one needs to be a consistent aim.


Look at you all wise and reasonable.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Look at you all wise and reasonable.


It happens. Infrequently, though!


----------



## ka00 (Dec 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> What are your resolutions for next year music or anything else?
> 
> I am not really one normally for resolutions but I feel 2023 needs to be more about focusing on what I want rather than being a bit all “over the place”.
> 
> ...


These are all good resolutions and I can relate to all of them.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 24, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> - BONUS: spend less time moderating


Everything in moderation, especially moderation.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 24, 2022)

No resolutions other than being Ok with whatever happens. Has worked just fine over the years.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, here's one I'm considering making:
> Lengthen my daily walks step by step until they are consistently over forty-five minutes. Do this by walking to the further side of a nearby harbour. Other destinations are fine too; but that one needs to be a consistent aim.


Big thumbs up! I walk at least an hour a day, 6 days a week, one day off, but I happen to live in a wonderful city (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria) with so many nice places, all within about 5km distance ... several beaches, the harbor, the old town centre, the ocean walk along the coastline, a fitness park not to mention gazillons of cafés wherever you go ... I just love to walk around here and to stop for a coffee or two (+ ciggie) or a swim, 100m from my place ...






Back OT


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> Big thumbs up! I walk at least an hour a day, 6 days a week, one day off, but I happen to live in a wonderful city (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria) with so many nice places, all within about 5km distance ... several beaches, the harbor, the old town centre, the ocean walk along the coastline, a fitness park not to mention gazillons of cafés wherever you go ... I just love to walk around here and to stop for a coffee or two (+ ciggie) or a swim, 100m from my place ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous! Walking about beautiful, inspiring places is such a huge pleasure.

The harbour in walking distance to me is mostly filled with non-commercial vessels; other than the boats working to maintain the area. There's a nice marina with lots of nice boats. But I can also see out into Portsmouth Harbour and across to the Isle of Wight. So there is plenty to see. Plus, there is a castle, the oldest parts of which are from a Roman fort. That's not bad as somewhere to live.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That looks gorgeous! Walking about beautiful, inspiring places is such a huge pleasure.
> 
> The harbour in walking distance to me is mostly filled with non-commercial vessels; other than the boats working to maintain the area. There's a nice marina with lots of nice boats. But I can also see out into Portsmouth Harbour and across to the Isle of Wight. So there is plenty to see. Plus, there is a castle, the oldest parts of which are from a Roman fort. That's not bad as somewhere to live.


Made me think of a stop we made on the way from hither to thither when visiting the UK pre-crazy-covid days.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Made me think of a stop we made on the way from hither to thither when visiting the UK pre-crazy-covid days.


Wow, that's pretty! It looks like Devon or Cornwall.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 24, 2022)

Write more music, both library and fun stuff. WFH turned my studio into my office, and I didn’t want to hang out longer to write music. 

Also, for every sample library I buy, I need to make a custom one. Even if it’s something simple.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 24, 2022)

Take a few anti-GAS pills.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow, that's pretty! It looks like Devon or Cornwall.


Mevagissey 

(yes, ok, I'm a nerd that loved The Dark is Rising series and made my family stop in the town for a short time in order to connect with my inner child that never imagined he'd actually be in that town)

My picture of St Ives is truly magazine-worthy. I will say that the gulls at St Ives can go stuff themselves, since one literally snatched a croissant from a local bakery out of my hand. The bastards.

My New Year's Resolution (again): don't allow gulls to snatch yummy flakey baked goods from my hand.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Mevagissey
> 
> (yes, ok, I'm a nerd that loved The Dark is Rising series and made my family stop in the town for a short time in order to connect with my inner child that never imagined he'd actually be in that town)
> 
> ...


You're my kind of nerd!

Gulls! Bullies and thieves to a bird.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I've heard that making a lot of resolutions is a bad idea if you were planning on keeping any. And that you should be not only realistic but also practical: make your resolution about the how as well as what you want to achieve.
> 
> So, here's one I'm considering making:
> Lengthen my daily walks step by step until they are consistently over forty-five minutes. Do this by walking to the further side of a nearby harbour. Other destinations are fine too; but that one needs to be a consistent aim.


I’ve been doing this for 2 years almost everyday. It feels good to be out of home office and it gives me plenty of time listening to podcasts.
We don’t have any harbour here in Paris but long crowdy streets and a few parks.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 24, 2022)

Finally master how to program some of those Arturia synths.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I’ve been doing this for 2 years almost everyday. It feels good to be out of home office and it gives me plenty of time listening to podcasts.
> We don’t have any harbour here in Paris but long crowdy streets and a few parks.


Paris? I think you may have a few compensations for the lack of a harbour... I'm sure that not every part is perfect, but that is an astonishing city!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 24, 2022)

Write music, write music for video I'm editing, grow my youtube channels, work on health, learn piano, practice guitar, play less video games. I had to overcome some health issues this year, made me tired in the evenings and not want to write.


----------



## Sean (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm telling myself I'll actually practice the exercises/homework in the ScoreClub courses


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 24, 2022)

My resolutions for 2023:

1: As trite as it probably is to say this in this forum, I want to get back to composing and recording. Unrelated problems surfaced in late 2022 that had drained all of my creative energies since then. But it looks like I’m finally beyond those problems now, so there’s no longer an excuse to not light my creative fires again, and I mean to do so … even if I need to light it with a blowtorch.

2: Re-start learning to play the violin, get back to playing my guitars and whistles a bit more regularly again, and continue with daily piano practice (the last is at least one thing I was very good about throughout 2022).

3: I took a step toward lowering my studio spending over the last year, but I can go much further, and in 2023 I want to do just that. No GAS in ‘23, that’s my motto. (Famous last words, probably, but I’d settle for at least a further reduction in it … I might just allow myself a little cheating during next year’s BF and Christmas sales if I can stay on my shopping diet until then.)


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 24, 2022)

My resolution for 2023 is 1920x1080


----------



## PeterN (Dec 25, 2022)

Spontane thoughts.

- Building up more self sufficiency (part of the disciple of being freedom oriented, is the willingness to prepare).
- Get a beehive and learn the honey thing in year 2023
- Stay outside of the forced media narratives and "group think" forced down our throats. Gather as much independency from The Matrix as possible. To learn the things that have "not been approved" for knowledge.
- A bit of spirituality
- Larger garden
- Macbook M2 14' (when it arrives) - (the material choice for 2023).

....guess that's about it.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 25, 2022)

One big resolution is to find new accommodation that is more conducive to my good health on all levels.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Get over my fear of 'screwing up' or embarrassing myself/saying the wrong thing in public. You'd be amazed at how much this one single thing with people has utterly derailed my life. You avoid everything and end up with nothing.. So, that's the priority on my list. Small steps, big outcomes is my motto. Now I just need to live by it.
> 
> Regarding music: Accept that purely orchestral composition is NOT my forte and that sample libraries won't fix that. I have my strengths and it's time I start marketing myself with them as I've always tried to be a jack of all trades but master of none. Most of you would swallow me up from an orchestral point of view😂 I get more excited doing electronic/guitar/drum based stuff anyway, but I've always felt like orchestral stuff was the pinnacle of being a composer. There's just not enough time to become an expert in EVERYTHING, so, I'm picking 2 or 3 of my strongest genres/skills and focusing on those. Still good to have solid orchestral libraries though, and maybe in ultra spare time I can dabble/learn.


Good ideas, both. If you end up doing some pure orchestral music later, great. If not, that's great too.

And everyone says daft stuff. It doesn't matter. And most of the it goes just fine.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 25, 2022)

For me... 

Music related is definitely spend less on libraries and more on courses and using real musicians. I've signed up to the 20th Century Orchestral Writing course and also found someone to record real violin and viola on one of my tracks from soundbetter.com. I feel like that's a better way to invest in myself.

Non music related - continue getting fit. I've realised as I got into my mid 50's that although I walk a lot, that's not enough for good cardiac health, which is so important to general health, so I am cycling to work to push my heart rate into aerobic and threshold and really becoming aware of the crap that I was eating/drinking... so trying to eat healthily too. (Today has not gone too well though! 🎅)


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 25, 2022)

1. Spend time with the libraries I own. Develop and finish 3 major concert works (ballet, tone poem and an Oratorio). 

2. Looking forward to NotePerformer 4 to help with my concert works and I’m enjoying MuseScore 4 as well. Hoping Staffpad development resumes also. 

3. Study more full scores that I own which includes ones by Goldsmith, Horner, Bartok, Mahler and Stravinsky.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 25, 2022)

Banquet said:


> For me...
> 
> Music related is definitely spend less on libraries and more on courses and using real musicians. I've signed up to the 20th Century Orchestral Writing course and also found someone to record real violin and viola on one of my tracks from soundbetter.com. I feel like that's a better way to invest in myself.
> 
> Non music related - continue getting fit. I've realised as I got into my mid 50's that although I walk a lot, that's not enough for good cardiac health, which is so important to general health, so I am cycling to work to push my heart rate into aerobic and threshold and really becoming aware of the crap that I was eating/drinking... so trying to eat healthily too. (Today has not gone too well though! 🎅)


I’m almost 50 and just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I’m almost 50 and just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.


That's such a better way to get the result!


----------



## Technostica (Dec 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> ....... just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.


There's nothing quite like running away from a father who's pointing a shotgun at you.


----------



## DoubleTap (Dec 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I’m almost 50 and just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.



So it really paid off to get all those sample libraries.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 25, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> So it really paid off to get all those sample libraries.


Yes, I can finally use my samples, but not necessarily from the sample libraries


----------



## Roger Newton (Dec 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I’m almost 50 and just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.


How does your wife feel about it?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> How does your wife feel about it?


You’d have to ask her boyfriend.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> How does your wife feel about it?


We’re separated, so she’s happy for me, while she’s using someone else‘s samples


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 25, 2022)

Technostica said:


> One big resolution is to find new accommodation that is more conducive to my good health on all levels.


Mine, too. My neighbours, especially Miss Noisy OCD Woman above me, makes me think of things I can't share in a public forum.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Mine, too. My neighbours, especially Miss Noisy OCD Woman above me, makes me think of things I can't share in a public forum.





Technostica said:


> One big resolution is to find new accommodation that is more conducive to my good health on all levels.


Good luck to both of you with that. It can be a bit of a nightmare finding a decent place to live and an affordable price.


----------



## method1 (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm hoping for at least 4k resolution in 2023.


----------



## TheWhat (Dec 25, 2022)

As someone mentioned: Finishing songs. HNY


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 25, 2022)

Great topic!

1. Continue on my fat loss journey (50% off the way there to achieving desired results)
2. Continue helping others and serving my audience as best as I'm able
3. Release a 2nd album (and hopefully another project) by the end of the year


----------



## Jerner (Dec 25, 2022)

to stop being a fat miserable bastard and write better music


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 26, 2022)

This year (2022) I self-released four ambient albums, and a psybient album on Nuit Blanche Records. I'll be releasing a psychill album on Melusine Records in Feb., 2023. 

What would be nice is if I can put my performance anxiety to one side and play at psy festivals or radio shows. Melusine hasn't mentioned it yet, but I wonder if live performances from me is necessary. We'll see. 

I'd also like to see my novel "Heavenly Mystery" picked up by a book publisher.


----------



## Arbee (Dec 27, 2022)

Compose better music
Arrange/orchestrate my music better
Perform my music better
Produce my music better (and with better sonic imagination)
Record my music better
Mix my music better
Master my music better
Promote my music better

Nah, not much at all for 2023....


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 27, 2022)

Mine is eventually to move from 720p to 1080p resolution in the spare room.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 27, 2022)

I restrain from buying any new gear for music in 2023, apart from maintenance. No guitars, no outboard, no software. No nothing, full stop.
I keep a more consistant physical training schedule all throughout 2023, to really anchor the habit.
In 2023 I publish more works than ever before.
Done.


----------



## Wensleydale (Dec 27, 2022)

Get my head round Logic. Easy — it’s the same every year.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 27, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Get over my fear of 'screwing up' or embarrassing myself/saying the wrong thing in public. You'd be amazed at how much this one single thing with people has utterly derailed my life. You avoid everything and end up with nothing.. So, that's the priority on my list. Small steps, big outcomes is my motto. Now I just need to live by it.
> 
> Regarding music: Accept that purely orchestral composition is NOT my forte and that sample libraries won't fix that. I have my strengths and it's time I start marketing myself with them as I've always tried to be a jack of all trades but master of none. Most of you would swallow me up from an orchestral point of view😂 I get more excited doing electronic/guitar/drum based stuff anyway, but I've always felt like orchestral stuff was the pinnacle of being a composer. There's just not enough time to become an expert in EVERYTHING, so, I'm picking 2 or 3 of my strongest genres/skills and focusing on those. Still good to have solid orchestral libraries though, and maybe in ultra spare time I can dabble/learn.


Orchestral music is overrated anyway....oh wait, wrong thread.

Re: walking. In 2020 I was out of a job for 8 months and didn't work for 9 months. Those were the best months I had in ages. I walked 2 hours a day almost every day. (Sorry, no fancy pictures of beautiful landscapes.) So, my old year's resolution as always is winning the new year's eve state lottery.

Other than that:
Buy more and use less.
Except in case of red wine. Then it's buy more and drink even morer.
Finish and release the last couple of ongoing projects and then stop releasing stuff. I actually should be able to pull this one off.
Post less helpful stuff in this forum. It's time for all of you to stand on your own four feet.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Take a few anti-GAS pills.


Take out a loan ... to fund enough anti-GAS pills to really work !! 💰💰💰💰💸


----------



## Crowe (Dec 27, 2022)

Lots of plans, but only a few real resolutions I've already started on:

- More consistent gym-visitation
- drink a little less of the good (bad) stuff
- eat a bit healthier and lose weight 

It's as if there's a theme there.


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 27, 2022)

My resolution for 2023 is to not spend a single day living in 2022.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 27, 2022)

Stop using computers to interfere with high-level government and corporate networks.

Wait, I thought this was Hack-_er-_s Anonymous...

I'm going, I'm going.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 27, 2022)

Honestly I am not sure about 2023 resolutions. We have another incoming war in Serbia and Kosovo. Never a good sign from historic perspective. All key actors are already there armed to the teeth including Russians, Americans, Germans and Italians,...Then there are serious sparks in Greece vs Tukey, China vs Taiwan. And this is on top of already very worrisome Russia vs America proxy war in Ukraine. 

The economy is in very bad shape. EU is running low on reserve in terms of natural resources. More and more people live in poverty. Money is eaten by severe inflation so prices are going trough the roof. But people and politicians act as everything is normal....until its not. 

Its like watching the fall of Roman Empire from first seat while being disabled. I can't relocate my family, I can't do anything. I guess I will try to survive 2023 and then work more on my health, my projects, my little business and my family. Praying to God to spare us if all hell breaks loose. 

Sorry for not very inspiring resolutions.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Dec 27, 2022)

Very interesting reading everyone's resolutions for the upcoming year, I hope that whatever anyone here on VI-C hopes to achieve is achieved as I'm sure it will be.

Next year I have the biggest gig of my career coming up, so my main resolution for next year is to prepare myself for it and focus on my craft to ensure I can deliver the highest quality production possible.

On top of this, my general resolution for every year is to just make sure I am happy, and I am sure I will be.


----------



## Voider (Dec 27, 2022)

> Resolutions for 2023​


I'll stay on 1920x1080


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 27, 2022)

Markrs said:


> What are your resolutions for next year music or anything else?
> 
> I am not really one normally for resolutions but I feel 2023 needs to be more about focusing on what I want rather than being a bit all “over the place”.
> 
> ...


I feel you on these points. I'm not being too hard on myself with sample library hoarding since it's only my first year and i'm just trying to amass a collection of inspiring sounds but one might argue that I should become really amazing at doing mockups with what I have instead of being on an endless buying spree.

I feel like I can create themes well enough and write in convincing counterpoint. I even feel like i'm getting the hang of using the circle of 5ths for changing key at the more impactful points of a composition. 

What I struggle with still are the below:
1. compositional structure
2. orchestration
3. timing variation to maintain listening interest
4. dynamics

My 2023 practical goal is to start really listening and breaking down the structure of other composers I find inspiring. I'll probably aim for taking notes on one composition a day. And then immediately apply those notes as a roadmap on my own compositions.

I think I'm going to post the details of this idea in the composition section so others can possibly follow this advice for a practical roadmap to learning.

This idea comes from my time learning to weight train btw. When people start lifting weights, they have a lot of preconceived notions about what will get them big and strong. People also want "get swole fast" cheat codes and "optimal" strength gain strategies. This is comparable to us thinking a sample library or plugin is going to magically betterize our composing. In the end, what works best for most is a beginner template with basic exercises where only the fundamentals are focused on. Once that is mastered, a person can then move into switching out exercises, rep schemes, and volume for what works better for them. 

To me, other successful composer's works are our "beginner templates" and we can choose from many composers who make amazing works from minimal composition and orchestration complexity.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 27, 2022)

3DC said:


> Honestly I am not sure about 2023 resolutions. We have another incoming war in Serbia and Kosovo. Never a good sign from historic perspective. All key actors are already there armed to the teeth including Russians, Americans, Germans and Italians,...Then there are serious sparks in Greece vs Tukey, China vs Taiwan. And this is on top of already very worrisome Russia vs America proxy war in Ukraine.
> 
> The economy is in very bad shape. EU is running low on reserve in terms of natural resources. More and more people live in poverty. Money is eaten by severe inflation so prices are going trough the roof. But people and politicians act as everything is normal....until its not.
> 
> ...


Reading your post made me think of the musicians on the Titanic, they knew it was the end and decided to go out doing what they loved which is playing music together. Hopefully it isn’t going to all go up in flames, but it is a reminder that there is only so much we can do to shape the world and the actions of others, and it is important to make the most of the time you have.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 27, 2022)

I plan to do the same thing I did in 2022. Enjoying myself.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 27, 2022)

Voider said:


> I'll stay on 1920x1080


Me too, but I've found that 2K looks much sharper. 4K is too much. I don't need that unless I want to watch a 360 video. Then it better be 8k.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 27, 2022)

Arbee said:


> Compose better music
> Arrange/orchestrate my music better
> Perform my music better
> Produce my music better (and with better sonic imagination)
> ...


You only need to do it very marginally better to hit your targets


----------



## PeterN (Dec 28, 2022)

3DC said:


> Honestly I am not sure about 2023 resolutions. We have another incoming war in Serbia and Kosovo. Never a good sign from historic perspective. All key actors are already there armed to the teeth including Russians, Americans, Germans and Italians,...Then there are serious sparks in Greece vs Tukey, China vs Taiwan. And this is on top of already very worrisome Russia vs America proxy war in Ukraine.
> 
> The economy is in very bad shape. EU is running low on reserve in terms of natural resources. More and more people live in poverty. Money is eaten by severe inflation so prices are going trough the roof. But people and politicians act as everything is normal....until its not.
> 
> ...


Got one third of my Chinese WeChat contacts sick now so - based on the empirical data at hand - this does not look particularly good start for 2023. Up in Tibet too, which was not before. So whatever the new mutation is, damn, this next variant is something. 

Get ready for 2023.


----------



## Vik (Dec 28, 2022)

Markrs said:


> What are your resolutions for next year music or anything else?


Easy:
1) Do not buy sample libraries that only have three (or four) dynamic layers. 

2)
The above is particularly important if they there are no demo/trial/refund/a la carte options.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 28, 2022)

Vik said:


> Easy:
> 1) Do not buy sample libraries that only have three (or four) dynamic layers.


Don’t most sustain and legato articulations only have 3 or 4 dynamic layers? I have to admit I don’t know the number of dynamic layers for most of my libraries.


----------



## Vik (Dec 28, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Don’t most sustain and legato articulations only have 3 or 4 dynamic layers? I have to admit I don’t know the number of dynamic layers for most of my libraries


Yes, and that’s why I’m not buying them. Been there, done that. It isn’t possible to recreate the sound of something as complex as bowed string instruments in a satisfying way with too few dynamic layers. Pacific, Appassionata and MSS demonstrate (in various ways) a new era in sampling – and this is only the beginning.


----------



## Wensleydale (Dec 29, 2022)

Despite my somewhat flippant post earlier, I’ve been thinking seriously about this. Recently I’ve been trying to learn _all_ of the following —
Logic
Dorico
Kontakt and Spitfire player
Harmony (both paper and keyboard)
Counterpoint 
Orchestration (all instruments)
Jazz guitar

Obviously I’m an idiot: there aren’t enough hours in the day to make progress on all, or even most, of these fronts at once. So my resolution for 2023 is “simplify, simplify”. I am going to focus _only_ on things that will, hopefully, enable me to start having fun with music some time this decade. Dorico, for example, can definitely wait until I have a few months to devote to it. 

Likewise I can eliminate much head-scratching and tooth-gnashing by not using the Spitfire player. That’s OK because the only big library I have that uses it is BBCSO; and I am going to revert to my original plan, before I was seduced away from it by the evil @PhilipJohnston, of learning to write for strings before I start fretting about brass and woodwinds. OK, maybe strings and female choir, since Freyja and the Arva girls are so gorgeous it’s a crime not to use them. (I don’t feel the same way about Wotan.)

I will persevere with my harmony studies, especially keyboard harmony (using the interesting and recently completed course at thepracticeofharmony.com, which I started earlier this year before getting sidetracked by shinier things). I am convinced that the way to enjoy making music with sample libraries is being able to play chord progressions fluently, so I must learn to do that.

But first I have to get my head round Logic. And also decide whether I have enough strings libraries.


----------



## Vik (Dec 29, 2022)

Wensleydale said:


> Get my head round Logic.


Let Logic do most that job for you. Just enable the Question mark and press Cmd / if you need more info. It works for pretty much anything you're pointing at – for instance the Capture Recording button:


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 1, 2023)

Well, I am on vacation arrive back home tomorrow night. So, starting Tuesday, my resolutions are:

Music:

Actually complete the Pianote course I signed up for a year ago and stopped using as I got lazy - 2023 will be the year I finally learn piano;

Play guitar for at least 30 minutes per day;

Complete all the orchestration courses I purchased during Black Friday;

Release a 5 song EP.

Non-music:

Get back into a regular gym routine 4 days per week;

Read more;

Stop living as a shut-in and venture out into the world more often


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 1, 2023)

Braveheart said:


> I’m almost 50 and just got a new girlfriend 10 years younger. So far, very good for the cardiac health.


I turned 50 in 2022 and haven't been able to get a date in about 10 years


----------



## tritonely (Jan 2, 2023)

Two music resolutions that support each other: not spending a dime on sample libraries 2023 and getting to know more about my already owned sample libraries. As I say this, I get the feeling SA or OT will release the most perfect library tonight which I even didn't know I needed. But still, I have everything I creatively need right now and I should really repay my student loans. 

With the resolution of getting to know my libraries better, I'm trying to make certain ensembles of virtual instruments which I will use on multiple projects so I will get used to that library but also the combinations of those instruments. As a citizen of The Netherlands, a Dutch inspired ensemble is on my wish list, but first I will begin with an European inspired ensemble including OT's Salu and Loire, SA's Appassionata Strings and Stratus, Sonokinetic's Celesta, Pianobook's MG Soft Nylon Guitar and Soniccouture Nyckelharpas. My first try of the European Ensemble is shown in the Salu thread.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 2, 2023)

tritonely said:


> Two music resolutions that support each other: not spending a dime on sample libraries 2023 and getting to know more about my already owned sample libraries.


100% this!


----------



## Roger Newton (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm not buying another Porsche 911 in 2023. 

I'm going to get to know the two I've already got much better.


----------



## Greeno (Jan 3, 2023)

good post Mark!

as much as this forum is great and I have learned a lot from you all, I have spent far too much time searching for deals, downloading, sorting folders/drives etc. I have written an alright amount of tracks this year but there could have been more at times, I now have my bases covered for libraries so its time to write much more and stop spending/admin.

More music writing

More meditation and being in peace

More time spent in nature

More gardening in my garden ( I already do lots) /planting/community planting schemes

More fitness ( I rode about 45 miles per week in 2022) but I can and need to do other things to re- strengthen my upper body after a year or so of not keeping it up to previous levels.

Less social media (keep it focused to valuable connections)

Less spending ( save more for the important big things like property, holidays etc)

Less worrying ( bring my meditative knowledge/practice even more into daily life)

Less arguing (let them be wrong)


----------



## jneebz (Jan 3, 2023)

Hmm….just reviewing my resolutions from the past 5 years…annnnnnd…nope.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jan 4, 2023)

The following goals based on a planned schedule:

- Focus on studying synthesis inside out by finishing all syntorial challenges (at level 10 now), learning every bit in Serum and Massive X and creating sounds for my projects (2 days a week)

- Studying every darn sample library I have inside out to fully utilize them and know their strengths/limitations and write more effectively (A library per week, 1 day)

- Studying one module from each course that I haven't fully completed and applying what I learned by writing something based only on that single module (A module per week, 1 day)

- Composing two tracks a week (2 days a week, one track a day)

- One day off for family and hanging over with Galifianakis/Cooper (1 day a week)

AND REPEAT!

EDIT: If I finish each day's goal and still have time in that day, I write something. So, composing can also be everyday if time allows. However, the 2 days composing plan is fixed and can't be changed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 4, 2023)

MeloKeyz said:


> The following goals based on a planned schedule:
> 
> - Focus on studying synthesis inside out by finishing all syntorial challenges (at level 10 now), learning every bit in Serum and Massive X and creating sounds for my projects (2 days a week)
> 
> ...


That's certainly not lacking in ambition! Good luck with it!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jan 4, 2023)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's certainly not lacking in ambition! Good luck with it!


Thanks Bee! I must do this. The feeling of utilizing 15% only of all the resources I have is disgusting


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 4, 2023)

MeloKeyz said:


> Thanks Bee! I must do this. The feeling of utilizing 15% only of all the resources I have is disgusting


It's a plan with a mixture of discipline and flexibility. If it works out, that is fantastic. But I completely appreciate that putting in the work is going to be better than acquiring new tools. And it will surely bring you a lot more creative satisfaction.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jan 4, 2023)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's a plan with a mixture of discipline and flexibility. If it works out, that is fantastic. But I completely appreciate that putting in the work is going to be better than acquiring new tools. And it will surely bring you a lot more creative satisfaction.


Very true! luckily, I don't work in TV shows scoring cues and I just do production music for sync publishers and I am satisfied with that. So, time is in my hand to control. It's really in the skills, not in the tools AT ALL. My long term goal (not just 2023) is to write quality hybrid orchestral/trailer tracks for big exclusive publishers. I've been listening to their playlist for 2 months now and I know what I am required to do but it just needs lots of practice and commitment.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 4, 2023)

MeloKeyz said:


> Very true! luckily, I don't work in TV shows scoring cues and I just do production music for sync publishers and I am satisfied with that. So, time is in my hand to control. It's really in the skills, not in the tools AT ALL. My long term goal (not just 2023) is to write quality hybrid orchestral/trailer tracks for big exclusive publishers. I've been listening to their playlist for 2 months now and I know what I am required to do but it just needs lots of practice and commitment.


That sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 4, 2023)

Musically:

1: Finish my prog rock album (Plini/Ayreon style) that I am working on already for....dunno, before Plini was born I guess?
2: Continue what I am doing with Triple Spiral Audio as I enjoy that.
3: In whatever time there is left, continue writing production music as my work on that is a bit behind the last couple of years and starting to notice a falldown in royalties...

Personally:

Since my son was born in 2020, I am working on around 40/50% less then I used to do (working now around 6 hours a day) and spending the rest of my time with him and the wife and I intend to keep doing this as I don't want to miss a thing and enjoy our daily adventures.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 4, 2023)

Jaap said:


> Musically:
> 
> 1: Finish my prog rock album (Plini/Ayreon style) that I am working on already for....dunno, before Plini was born I guess?
> 2: Continue what I am doing with Triple Spiral Audio as I enjoy that.
> ...


Time with one's son or a prog rock album?

Definitely a case of both/and not either/or! I hope you have a great year.


----------



## Frederick (Jan 5, 2023)

About 200 or 300 Euro per month on average for sample libraries.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 5, 2023)

my resolution... is..


----------



## Markrs (Jan 5, 2023)

RogiervG said:


> my resolution... is..


to pause dramatically when commenting? 😂


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 5, 2023)

Mine is to be more diligent with practicing piano. I also started lessons again this week. So easy to get complacent!


----------



## Jaden Nikel (Wednesday at 6:42 AM)

My resolution is simple, give up on stuff that is out of my control and put all the effort into what I am in control.


----------

